# Fuente Draft EP925 regula hasta 12V



## El Pelado (May 5, 2017)

Salú la barra! ! !  Tengo esta fuente,  que de buenas a primeras dejó de regular más allá de los 12V. Medí transistores, todos bien, medí diodos, bien, por las dudas cambié el LM723 y sigue igual, a la salida de la pata 10 del 723 me da 12,7V y regula entre 2,5 y 12,7V.( No cambie el 339) Apelo a vuestra sapiencia antes de empezar a desoldar resistencias!  Adjunto foto de la placa y diagrama. Gracias! !!! Me olvidaba!  TR6 es un TIP31 Que está separado en el disipador con los transistores .


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2017)

¿ Que tensión hay sobre *C19* ?


----------



## El Pelado (May 5, 2017)

Sobre C19 24v (y completo 15 caracteres)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2017)

¿   Y   sobre *C3*   ?


----------



## El Pelado (May 5, 2017)

27 V  (completo 15 caracteres )


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 5, 2017)

Hola a todos , una sugerencia serias desconectar para testes  lo diodo "D12" , si funcionar ao contento lo problema estas en lo circuito de protección / fuente de curriente (IC2), si continuar lo problema entonses debes chequear lo CI LM723 (IC1).
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Pelado (May 6, 2017)

Gracias a ambos por responder!! El CI lo puse nuevo ante la sospecha, voy a levantar y chequear un par de diodos más y aviso. Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## El Pelado (May 6, 2017)

Bueno, levanté el diodo, y sigue igual, saqué el LM339 y lo mismo, (solo lo saqué y medí sin el integrado ) me pondré a levantar componentes y medir...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 6, 2017)

Te recomendo chequear todos conponentes conectados a IC1 (LM723), R14 y R15 ,R20 Y R21 si estan OK , C6  y C5 si no hay fugas , la tensión dels pino 11 y 12 de IC1 deben sener de -0,7V del capacitor C3 .
Mire ese Link aca :http://www.pa0fri.com/ , picar en "All Topics In alfphabetical order" y despues en "Manson EP925 Voeding" , hay dicas de como mejorar mas aun su funcionameto.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 8, 2017)

Hola a todos, caro Don El Pelado, canbie por un corto circuito (hilo de cubre) los resistores : "R21"(680R) ; "R27" (330R) y "R20" (120R).
Con esa modificación tu fuente haora  estas habilitada a regular en la salida DC una tensión de 1,70V hasta 24,00V.
Jo no habia atentado antes que en realidad esa fuente fue originalmente desahollada para uso de Radioaficcionados  veer en : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Manson-EP-925-linear-mode-power-supply-3-15-V-DC-/111723649818 y NO como una fuente regulable para uso en laboratorio.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Pelado (May 8, 2017)

Gracias por la respuesta!  Si , es una fuente para equipos de radioaficionados ,  en realidad no pasaba de los 18V, probaré cambiando el 339 que es un comparador y sino sigo midiendo resistenciase.  Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 8, 2017)

El Pelado dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta!  Si , es una fuente para equipos de radioaficionados ,  en realidad no pasaba de los 18V, probaré cambiando el 339 que es un comparador y sino sigo midiendo resistenciase.  Saludos!


?hiciste la modificación que recomende en mi post anterior?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## El Pelado (May 8, 2017)

No Daniel, no estoy en casa, vuelvo el sábado x trabajo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 8, 2017)

El Pelado dijo:


> No Daniel, no estoy en casa, vuelvo el sábado x trabajo!


!Puede probar , seguramente te funciona de 10!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

